# Industrial Tool Bags



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

scott_8222 said:


> Im trying to find an appropriate tool bag that can stand up to an industrial worksite. The bag needs to be tough and be able to survive being on aircraft. Any thought on brands or types? I currently use a metal tool box. Thanks


Here is a link...http://www.bestbelt.com/


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I drag this CLC tote (CLC product #1530) around industrial and utility sites most of the time









But if I'm doing something special (like going on a aircraft to get to the site) I put my stuff into Klein zipper bags and small Pelican cases and then put that into a bigger pelican case. I haven't had to do that for a long time so no pictures of that setup.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

I use a Veto LC, excellent quality and GREAT warranty service if you need to use it.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

five gallon bucket - preferably plastic though metal is a nice touch these days....


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry did not see the part about the aircraft - check into pelican cases http://www.pelican.com/


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I will second pelican. I used one for awhile when i was a traveler


----------



## Thedroid (Dec 6, 2010)

If you'll be traveling often pick up a Platt technicians case. Many specialist travel with these, and they're. Very easy to keep organized.


----------



## Thedroid (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're talking aircraft, the only game in town (in my opinion) is Pelican. I'm sort of a case guy, so I buy Pelican's for things that didn't originally come with a case, or things that came with flimsy cases. There are many knockoffs, but Pelican is one of the few brands that you can buy new foam and new lid o-rings for every case they ever made.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been looking at the Pelican 0450 case for awhile but I don't really have reason to spend the money on one. Probably won't stop me from getting one eventually though. :laughing:

http://www.pelican.com/0450/index.html


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I've been looking at the Pelican 0450 case for awhile but I don't really have reason to spend the money on one. Probably won't stop me from getting one eventually though. :laughing:
> 
> http://www.pelican.com/0450/index.html


That one is hella nice. I've never seen it in person, but I'd expect it to be nice. The 450 dollar price tag is about what I'd expect for something like that.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Remember the old Xcelite tool kits?


Pelican is what I've seen the heavy duty travelers use...


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

scott_8222 said:


> Im trying to find an appropriate tool bag that can stand up to an industrial worksite. The bag needs to be tough and be able to survive being on aircraft. Any thought on brands or types? I currently use a metal tool box. Thanks


 
A case for what? Service/test equipment or construction/hand tools?


----------



## ghostrank (Dec 15, 2007)

I like that CLC open top bag you got.... how do you like it? are the tool loops sturdy to keep tools vertical? are the sides of the bag sturdy enough that it doesnt collapse in itself?









Jlarson said:


> I drag this CLC tote (CLC product #1530) around industrial and utility sites most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ghostrank said:


> I like that CLC open top bag you got.... how do you like it? are the tool loops sturdy to keep tools vertical? are the sides of the bag sturdy enough that it doesnt collapse in itself?


I like it a lot, the loops and pockets hold stuff well and it's big enough that putting stuff back where it came from is easy. And it doesn't collapse cause it has a metal rod on each side.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

Those standard larger sized Pelican cases look ok - I have been tempted to get one for my test gear & accessories. I ended up getting a couple of 'Plano' waterproof ammunition cases (I think they're called a field case) with a lift out tray in the top - look pretty good. Just a pity I have to get them shipped out from the US so I figured if I'm forking out for a bit of postage I may as well get 2 of the bloody things.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Marcus said:


> Those standard larger sized Pelican cases look ok - I have been tempted to get one for my test gear & accessories. I ended up getting a couple of 'Plano' waterproof ammunition cases (I think they're called a field case) with a lift out tray in the top - look pretty good. Just a pity I have to get them shipped out from the US so I figured if I'm forking out for a bit of postage I may as well get 2 of the bloody things.


 

Thanks for buying American, although we probably shipped it from China:laughing:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Thanks for buying American, although we probably shipped it from China:laughing:


Haha not quite - shipped straight out of Springfield, Missouri.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Buzzline bags.


----------



## audiophile (Aug 21, 2010)

I've used this bag for years. This is a new one because my last bag stayed with my previous employer... 

so much room for all your hand tools on one side, then a huge compartment on the other, i normally keep my dewalt impact on this side.


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> That one is hella nice. I've never seen it in person, but I'd expect it to be nice. The 450 dollar price tag is about what I'd expect for something like that.


It really is nice in person, quite customizable too. I worked with a guy whom travelled around the world doing manufacturer requested field modifications on SF6 breakers, and he used a Pelican 0450 for a traveling tool box. Add in, Pelican's phenomenal warranty, with the exclusion of sharks and children under 3... it'd be a no-brainer if you were flying, and needed that much storage room. 

Pelican has multiple drawer options, which unfortunately can raise the $450 starting price point considerably.


----------



## username73 (Jan 7, 2011)

i have the good veto xl. brill bags a little pricey in the uk


----------

